# iPV / Yihi Pure X2



## Daniel Alves (29/4/16)

Hi,

anyone tried this tank yet?
thoughts?
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/ipv-yihi-pure-x2-coil-less-sub-ohm-tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (30/4/16)

Paul from Vapetime in the UK highly recommend this tank. He told me the flavor is outstanding. This technology only works on the IPV D5 and the SX Mini ML and Q class mods. My only concern is the dry burning of the coil? Some sites recon you can some say no. I see you can buy the coils as well and they are not so expensive, need you to replace.


----------



## Daniel Alves (30/4/16)

thx, its interesting, would like to see why it would mainly be compatible with those mods and what tech it is.
will see if I can get some more info


----------



## Andre (30/4/16)

Petrus said:


> Paul from Vapetime in the UK highly recommend this tank. He told me the flavor is outstanding. This technology only works on the IPV D5 and the SX Mini ML and Q class mods. My only concern is the dry burning of the coil? Some sites recon you can some say no. I see you can buy the coils as well and they are not so expensive, need you to replace.





Daniel Alves said:


> thx, its interesting, would like to see why it would mainly be compatible with those mods and what tech it is.
> will see if I can get some more info


From what I understand it is perfectly useable on other mods in power mode as long as the mod can do the low resistance of their coil. Cannot offhand remember the exact resistance, but most modern mods should be ok.

EDIT: Found it here - 0.05 ohms. Interestingly this coil is not intended for TC, only uses power mode according to this source. Inferred the same from a video I watched on Youtube.


----------



## Kamiel (30/4/16)

Very, very, VERY interesting innovation right here -- and right in the midst of a ceramic revolution too! I actually prefer the idea of a long-lasting heating element to that of long life wicking materials (re-wicking isn't as big of a headache as re-coiling for me).

Might get an IPV 5 just for the Pure technology.


----------



## Daniel Alves (30/4/16)

and the way this thing is wicked is so simple, really would like to try one but I need to check the airflow as everything else compared to my griffin doesn't do it for me


----------

